# Dog hunting problems



## bradyc (Aug 30, 2011)

hey guys this year is my dogs first year out hunting. She will find the downed birds swim to it or half way and if i'm not getting it with her she wont go out and get it.. is there anything i could do to prevent this. she used to be fine with retreiving birds she has been trained by a proffesional trainer. also she is way to ancy while we r just sitting there waiting for birds


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, what have you done to prepare the dog for its hunting experiences. Let us know what training you have done. Be specific and honest.

Kg


----------

